# Ballet Scores Currently Playing



## ando

What's currently on your stereo or which ballet score have you been into lately? 

I have this one on CD and my first listen was not particularly enjoyable as I was doing household chores whilst it played. The main point of frustration had to do with volume levels and trying to keep up with the musical storyline - I generally multi-task well. But the sound levels were so extreme that I gave up, turned off the player and saved a listen until today. Sitting in front of the stereo and being surrounded with Tchaikovsky's splendid score has been, of course, another experience altogether. The aural dynamics are absolutely integral to the drama. Don't need to see nymphs, The Queen Swan or princes - Andre Previn and The London Symphony are more than ample inspiration. 















*Swan Lake 
André Previn, The London Symphony Orchestra, Ida Haendel *
(1976, Angel Records)

full YouTube playlist


----------



## Rogerx

Nor currently but I am working my wat trough this box.


----------



## jegreenwood

Right now, I'm not listening but watching ballets from the Royal Ballet box set. Most recently watched happens to have been _Swan Lake_. The sound on the Blu-Ray discs is first rate,


----------



## mbhaub

This morning I have the Sleeping Beauty on. It was my gateway to classical music. The recording is a rare one: the Moscow New Philharmonia with Vladimir Ponkin. It just feels so right, is 100% complete and the sound is splendid.


----------



## ando

Rogerx said:


> Nor currently but I am working my wat trough this box.


Ah, Bonynge - I'd love to have this box set! If you're going to own a serious set of ballet scores I'd say this would be a standout. I'll check to see if it's still available. How has the listening experience been so far?


----------



## Rogerx

ando said:


> Ah, Bonynge - I'd love to have this box set! If you're going to own a serious set of ballet scores I'd say this would be a standout. I'll check to see if it's still available. How has the listening experience been so far?


It has a very good sound, they've done their best at Decca with the remastering. (my humble opinion)
Not trough it completely yet but no regrets , this music was beside bel canto Bonynge's passion.


----------



## ando

*Idomeneo - Overture & Ballet Music* (live)
*Kollective366
Bar Haimov *


----------



## Rogerx

Nutcracker by Kader Belarbi - Ballet du Capitole de Toulouse

A Swan Lake, choreography by Alexander Ekman

Triple Bill #1 de Jann Gallois | Kader Attou | Mikey, Biennale de Danse de Lyon

Twenty-Seven Perspectives by Maud Le Pladec, Montpellier Danse

Sadeh 21 by Ohad Naharin | Batsheva - The young Ensemble Ohad Naharin, Chaillot

Meyer & Writing Ground d'Alonzo King. Maison de la Danse de Lyon




All to be seen on The Mezzo channel .


----------



## ando

*a midsummer night's dream felix mendelssohn*
overture (op. 21, 1826) and incidental music (op. 61, 1842)
orchestra of the 18th century
frans brüggen


----------



## ando

*don juan complete ballet* (1968, decca)
*academy st. martin in the fields
neville marriner*, conductor

It's tough finding a full_ ballet _performance of this on the web. Highlights of the 2016 Vanemuine Theater production -


----------



## ando

*Ravel Daphnis Et Chloé* (1974, Melody Vinyl)
Moscow RTV Large Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Sylvia

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

I need something cheerful .


----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> Delibes: Sylvia
> 
> New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge
> 
> I need something cheerful .


Watched Act I last night. Royal Ballet featuring Darcey Bussell.


----------



## ando

*Motýl, který Dupal The Butterfly That Stamped** Bohuslav Martinů* (1990, Supraphon)


----------



## ando

*Prokofiev: Roméo et Juliette* (1997, Musique Classique)
*Orchestre Philharmonique De Monte-Carlo
David Garforth*

The requiste post, but a darned good version.


----------



## Rogerx

Messager: The Two Pigeons (complete ballet)

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> Messager: The Two Pigeons (complete ballet)
> 
> Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


You inspired me to watch the Royal Ballet production last night. I'd never heard of it prior to purchasing the video box set. More than anything else, it made me want to see more Ashton.


----------



## Rogerx

jegreenwood said:


> You inspired me to watch the Royal Ballet production last night. I'd never heard of it prior to purchasing the video box set. More than anything else, it made me want to see more Ashton.


That is the DVD with Rhapsody on it isn't it ?


----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> That is the DVD with Rhapsody on it isn't it ?


Blu-Ray, but yes.


----------

